# 34-35&quot;, 100-144hz+ für gaming



## RNG_AGESA (9. Februar 2020)

*34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

gesucht wird ein 34-35" monitor bis ca 700,- für gaming in klassischer auflösung 3440x1440 ab 100hz (eher 144hz+) 
GPU NV Ampere

38" sind leider unanständig teuer(*3) bei gewünschten specs, daher der griff zum kleinen modell


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

Wenn dir 144Hz lieber sind, gibts eh nur 2 Stück.
Produktvergleich Lenovo G34w-10, AOC CU34G2X/BK Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

ist in naher zukunft mit anderen 144Hz modellen zu rechnen? 
vorzugsweise LG


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

Nicht für den Preis.
Musst halt den 34GK950F nehmen wenn es LG UWQHD mit 144Hz sein soll, ist auch der einzige mit IPS und 144Hz.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ fÃ¼r gaming*

34GK950F scheint ganz nett zu sein, auf die paar € kommt es nicht an 
Lenovo hat sich durch den schriftzug für blinde straight aus den 90ern selbst disqualifiziert (adidas über die ganze bildschirmdiagonale mit tipp-ex hätte ich ja noch verstanden)

der rahmen speziell unten ist viel zu breit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

Ist doch egal wie ein Monitor aussieht, solange die Technik stimmt.


----------



## massaker (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

Bei Deiner 2070 Super würde ich sagen - legst ein bisschen was drauf und hol Dir lieber AG352UCG6 (oder X34P falls IPS gewünscht) - zwar "nur" 120Hz, aber dafür mit G-Sync (vor allem für VA nicht unerheblich). Bei 3440x1440 tut man ja die 144Hz sowieso nicht oft ausreizen (sage ich mit 2080Ti und Du mit 2070S bist eher im ~80-110fps Bereich je nach Spiel/Einstellungen).


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wie ein Monitor aussieht, solange die Technik stimmt.


du hast wahrscheinlich recht, kann ja nicht jeder moni so verdammt xxx aussehen 
https://cdn.idealo.com/folder/Product/6651/0/6651061/s1_produktbild_max/lg-38gl950g.jpg



massaker schrieb:


> Bei 3440x1440 kann man ja die 144Hz sowieso nicht oft ausreizen (sage ich mit 2080Ti und Du mit 2070S bist eher im ~80-110fps Bereich je nach Spiel/Einstellungen).


2070S wurde bereits durch 3080S/Ti ersetzt, sobald verfügbar... 
3440x1440 ist eine recht einfache auflösung (verglichen mit 3840x1600+)... einstellungen können relativ hoch gesetzt werden.


----------



## massaker (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> du hast wahrscheinlich recht, kann ja nicht jeder moni so verdammt xxx aussehen
> https://cdn.idealo.com/folder/Product/6651/0/6651061/s1_produktbild_max/lg-38gl950g.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde... ha-ha...Ok. Ich werde eher bis 4080 durchhalten... xxx - ist das schlecht oder eher gut? 

Ich komme von 3840x2160 und 3440x1440 ist wirklich gute Entlastung und geeignet für hohe fps... Um meinen Monitor auszureizen bräuchte ich aber trotzdem noch locker doppelte GPU-Leistung! Mit einer zukünftigen 3080S wirst Du 120fps@Ultra evtl nicht immer erreichen und für 144fps sogar auf high runter müssen und Spiele entwickeln sich ja auch, nicht vergessen


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

gib doch mal XXX bei google ein ^^ 
es ist schon noch nötig auch bei der kleinen 1440p auflösung regler zu bedienen.. zum glück braucht man die meisten filter nicht (auf MSAA kann komplett verzichtet werden). 144hz sollten mit ausgezeichnetem bild für deine 2080ti kein problem sein. 

X34P gab es für knapp 550,- zum Amazon Prime Day 2019..  
840,- sind etwas viel für 120hz im jahr 2020


----------



## hutschmek (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

3440 ist eine recht einfache Auflösung? Ich spiele grundsätzlich auf Max Einstellungen und da ist mit einer 2080TI definitiv nicht immer 144 drin. Ich hab den AG352UCG6  mit 120HZ und selbst die bekomme ich nicht Rockstable hin. Hoffe das die 3080 Ti das dann packt.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

gibt es ähnliche specs auch in 34" (weil günstiger)?
LG Electronics UltraGear 38GL950G-B ab €'*'1948,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

Du willst dir ne Karte kaufen die eventuell 1500€+ kostet, aber beim Monitor eierst du dann rum?
Verstehe auch nicht, was du am LG Aussehen so Porno findest.
Vor allem so ein gefaketes Herstellerbild.

Davon ab, die Specs vom 38GL950G sind nicht wirklich beeindruckend.
Fürs gleiche Geld gibts nen Acer X27P mit nem besseren Bild und annehmbaren HDR.


----------



## massaker (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

X27P gab es doch lange Zeit für 1499 bei Amazon, wer wollte und immer noch nicht geholt hat - selber schuld...
Und bezüglich 34GK950G - das ist die kleinere Version für gute 1000€ weniger, jedoch hast du da nicht den G-Sync HDR/Ultimate Modul, sondern den alten, sprich - 120Hz sind wieder Maximum. Und wenn du den doch willst, dann empfehlen viele stattdessen den Dell Alienware AW3420DW zu nehmen, gibt's in der Regel für ~1070€ rum.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du willst dir ne Karte kaufen die eventuell 1500€+ kostet, aber beim Monitor eierst du dann rum?


die tollste GPU ist wahrlich sinnlos ohne den passenden monitor. 34" sind mir ohnehin zu klein und 1500,- um 34" zu befeuern etwas über das ziel hinaus. werde jetzt die füße bis zum release der AMPERE still halten und in der zwischenzeit auf schnelle 38" mit HDR 600+ hoffen (zwar höchst unwahrscheinlich aber.... 38GL950G-B ginge zur "not" auch) 

Lenovo gefällt mir aber schon sehr für den preis 
Lenovo G34w-10 ab €'*'568,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## massaker (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

Du sollst dich einfach genau festlegen. 34" zu klein und wiederum je nach Preis doch nicht. 38"er für knapp 2000€ geht zur Not auch...🤔 Oder willst du doch HDR... Und dann auf kommende 38"er mit HDR600 warten.... Ja, ok, glaub mir, unter 2000€ wird's schon schwer - also für ~1500€ als absolutes Schnäppchen am Black Friday vielleicht und mit 3840x1600 braucht natürlich nicht zum kleinen Ampere greifen, sondern mindestens 3080er dazu rechnen... Willkommen aufm harten Boden 🤗


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

Wobei es egal ist ob HDR 400, 600 oder 1000, ohne ordentliches FALD sieht das recht bescheiden aus.
Also Gsync Ultimate oder direkt nen OLED nehmen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

JoM79 hält specs des 38" für nicht wirklich beeindruckend, weil schwaches HDR, kein ordentliches FALD etcpp. womit er auch recht hat.
willkommen in der welt der ganzen 3 38" monitore auf diesem planeten.... hier nimmt man was da ist, auch bekannt als friss oder stirb...
bei 34" gibt es zum glück konkurrenz, entsprechend fair sind preise. 100hz ab 300,- und für 540,- 144hz; besser geht es eigentlich kaum, dazu eine solide 3070 für den perfekten 21:9 traum.

verdammte 38" haben mich versaut.................................. 
mathematisch ist die wahl einfach; kommende GPU+Monitor 3500,- für 38" oder 1200,- für 34" 
und genau hier bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich haben will.. heute morgen noch das eine und jetzt aber doch das andere..


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*

Der LG hat garkein FALD, nicht mal Edge Dimmingzonen.
Werd dir erstmal klar darüber, was du wirklich willst und frag nochmal genau nach. 
Im Moment klingt das nach 21:9 144Hz und Rest egal.


----------



## massaker (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: 34-35", 100-144hz+ für gaming*



			
				RNG_AGESA schrieb:
			
		

> verdammte 38" haben mich versaut..................................
> mathematisch ist die wahl einfach; kommende GPU+Monitor 3500,- für 38" oder 1200,- für 34"
> und genau hier bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich haben will.. heute morgen noch das eine und jetzt aber doch das andere..


Ja, ganz genau so ging es mir auch vor einem halben Jahr. Ich habe den 38"er LG im Juli bei der Amazon-Aktion sogar für ca 1620€ vorbestellt, worauf hin er dann plötzlich seitens Amazon storniert wurde. Zum Glück, hat sich herausgestellt... Dann dachte ich wie JoM79. Und jetzt bin ich mit 35" doch mehr als zufrieden. Monitore halten bei mir halt länger durch als alles andere und man sollte einfach nicht so viele Kompromisse eingehen. Viel Glück bei der Suche!


----------



## Wyclef (8. Mai 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ist in naher zukunft mit anderen 144Hz modellen zu rechnen?
> vorzugsweise LG



Ja, Iiyama gb3461wqsu ist schon auf dem Markt


----------



## El-Pucki (9. Mai 2020)

Wyclef schrieb:


> Ja, Iiyama gb3461wqsu ist schon auf dem Markt



Noch nicht ganz aber sollte in den nächsten 2 Wochen verfügbar sein ^^
Ich liebäugele ja auch mit dem!


----------

